# New to Nissan



## devingodard (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys, im new to nissan i have a civic that has had a motor swap but i have no clue about nissans.

I was lookin at a prelude but i want rwd so now im lookin into a 95-98 240sx!! Anything i have read mainly points towards a sr20det swap i was originally thinkin rb26dett but read it will cost tons more and the weight will be all screwy. Anyways i want to turbo the motor once its in any suggestions on turbos and costs for a turbo? And any input would be great thanks!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

An SR20DET is a very popular swap. Lots of aftermarket parts available. The swap is fairly easy to do.

The stock KA24DE can also be turbo charged. Kits are available.

Depending on what state your car is registered in, certain states will fail the emissions because of either a swap or turbo charging.


----------



## Senku (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey there.

Well I guess you know that the S14 is an underpowered car, so the swap really depends on how much you've got to spend. RB26 engines are expensive as you said and if you choose to go for an RB26 swap, your car may have to have it's chassis strengthened a little.

If you want to keep it simple, you can either blueprint/turbocharge the KA24 engine just like the person above me has said, or you can swap an SR20DET into the S14 without spending a fortune. However, if you really want to look on the wild side, an F20C/K20A swap or a 3S-GE engine swap is also possible but these swaps can also be expensive since you need to make modifications to the engine mounts, the chassis and ECU to re-calibrate these engines.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

dont listen to the guy above me. Why would you ever but a Honda engine in a Nissan?


----------



## Senku (Aug 8, 2009)

If you read my post properly I said that if you wanted to go more wild. 

Besides, in terms of NA engines, Honda engines are one of the best NA engines to tune and have.


----------



## confused-milano (Nov 19, 2009)

*Need help on transplanting.*

Hey guys.

I have a 1987 pulsar milano with a E15 carb engine.
I want to put a new engine in with ingection and turbo. what engines are able to be bolted straight in?


----------

